# The Phrase "confined to"



## 123xyz

I am wondering how to say "confined to" in Romanian. I know that "confined" can be expressed by words such as "limitat", "restrâns", "mărginit" and the like, but I can't find how to link these words to the rest of the sentence. I was thinking of the preposition "la", i.e. "limitat/restrâns_ la _ceva", but I couldn't find any text where I could confirm whether this usage is correct. I have seen the preposition "între" used after "restrâns" to mean something like "restricted between certain boundaries" but that is a different meaning, presenting a range. I am looking for the meaning closer to "merely consist of" as in, for example "his social interaction is _confined to_ small-talk with colleagues at work and now and then encounters with the neighbors". I am hoping someone can suggest what phrase would be appropriate in such a context. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## farscape

Context is always the key 

confined to his quarters -> trimis în camera lui (pedepsit/forţat să stea in camera lui)
confined his remarks to a few words-> şi-a limitat/mărginit comentariile/_remarcile_ numai la câteva cuvinte

Note, 2nd case: even though in English it's OK w/o _only_ after to, in Romanian I had to add _numai_ (only, in this case) to make it sound right. I guess it works w/o numai, but it sounds better with.

I wouldn't use _restrâns_ in any of the two examples above.

Let's hope *irinet* will bring up the rear with some more details 

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Hi,
This one is for you *only*!
You are the best interpreter of this kind of questions. I'll be all 'ears' instead.


----------



## misadro

... se rezumă la ... se limitează la ...


----------

